# is this a dovi???



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

i have been trying to figure out what this is for like a month. i can tell it is a parachromis species but thats it. what is this fish?????? HELP PLEASE!!


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

That's an incredibly stressed fish and makes it hard to say with any certainty whether or not it's P. dovii.
It's hard for me to say it's not from the pattern on the body but the huge eye and weird shape of the head is just too strange to confirm.
Could be a freddy.


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

this picture was taken right after a water change. it was the only time i could get a photo of it with all the decorations ect out of the tank. it stays hid 90% of the time and only comes out to eat. the lfs had this labled as a red devil and i told the lfs that i thought it was a dovi and let them know what kind of fish this will become and he knew i had a large tank and gave him to me, i just want to make sure it is a dovi


----------



## Pei (Apr 13, 2004)

Will need better picture to identify the fish.


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

im sorry but thats the best i can get.. it never ever comes out unless its eating, i got this picture with my cell phone b/c i didnt have time to run and get my digital camera, this is a very shy fish and probably the only picture i will get of it lol. unless you all have some ideas on how to get a picture.


----------



## Pei (Apr 13, 2004)

Try to have the decor out much longer than usual. Let the fish try to get used to uhmm...no hiding places for a while to see if the fish colors will come back before taking pictures.


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

i took pictures for almost 2 hrs and this is all i can get lol


----------



## Pei (Apr 13, 2004)

Definitely Parachromis. How big is this little guy? Doesn't look like the juvi dovii I've seen...possibly due to the stress colors. Maybe it is best to grow this guy out before we can determine the exact specie.

Yeah...it can be difficult to take picture of a juvi in a big tank. If this little guy is under 2-3", it may be best to grow him out a bit in another tank before placing him/her in that big tank, so...he/she will not be this stress out


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

yea i knew when i seen this fish it was a parachromis of some sort. its about 1 1/2 to 2 inches in length, and its in my 140. i have a 55 with africans in it but the ph is way to high for this parachromis to survive. *** added a bunch of hiding places the other day after the gar had this little guy in his mouth. if you look thats why he has scales missing on his sides. poor guy!!


----------



## alaskan_aquaristJW (Oct 14, 2007)

i have a gar as well, a hujeta.....and he is a predator! will go for any fish small enough to fit in his gullet.....hes taken feeders half his size without much trouble....and my gars only 5" long....he tries to get a hold of my buffalo head all the time, but he hides in rocks and in the sand...if i were you, id get that juvi you got out of there because if the gar got him once, he'll get him again...next time that gar mite make a meal out of him.....keep in mind my tank is a 135 gallon long....so lots of room for all to roam but the gar is a natural killer, no smaller fish is safe......however....i just recently got my gar to eat pellets and freeze dried foods...its very hard to do i hear and i wasnt even trying really.....i just didnt put any feeders in for a long time because my lfs was out and i coudnt get my guppies or convicts to breed during that time lol...... so the problem sorta solved itself.....but yea that gar gettin ahold of that guy probly will be the death of him stresswise unless you get the juvi into his own tank away from any larger fish that may attack him, for food or otherwise....thats just my opinion though


----------



## joehardware (Jan 10, 2007)

That looks alot like a juvi Parachromis Manageunse (Jaguar cichlid).


----------



## thinking_fish (Aug 13, 2007)

Jaguar cichlid


----------



## roman_back (May 8, 2007)

hey guys here is a updated photo.... he grew like a weed!!



















now i do believe it is a dovi.. let me know what ya think!!


----------



## alaskan_aquaristJW (Oct 14, 2007)

dovii for sure in my opinion definately NOT a Jag nice fish roman


----------



## gnuisance (Oct 10, 2007)

I believe it is a female dovii, nice fish.


----------

